# Hillary Clinton: Gun culture 'way out of balance'



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

"*WASHINGTON (AP) - Hillary Rodham Clinton said Tuesday the nation's gun culture has gotten "way out of balance" and the U.S. needs to rein in the notion that "anybody can have a gun, anywhere, anytime."

The former secretary of state and potential 2016 Democratic presidential candidate said the idea that anyone can have a gun is not in the "best interest of the vast majority of people."

Something to look forward to if this witch gets elected.*


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

As defined by the lady that let her people die in Bengazi? Right sweet heart. At least Hanoi Jane was decent looking


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

And yet, crime stats show the US is at the lowest since 1960s. DUH???? 
Hey about a new woman to replace Hanoi Jane? How about Benghazi Hillary!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

If the bottom heavy hag wants to ban anything, she should start with polyester pants suits.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

**** that dirty witch!! Maybe one of her aids or ANYONE will stab her in the eye with an ice pick. That way, they can't blame guns!! She is in the top 10 list of enemies of the US Constitution!! Maybe we can stick her,pelisibitch,fein**** and reid in a cage with a rabid pack of silverback gorillas..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Now don't hold back Beach, you know that always raises your blood pressure.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

They start this pitch, cause they know they're loosing ground. I erks me no end when anti-gun folks start their comments with "common sense gun control" whatever. What common sense is in their mind, does not match my definition of common sense.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's just her pandering to the progressive base. Drumming up support for a possible bid for the Whitehouse in 2016, and deflecting attention away from the upcoming Benghazi investigation.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> **** that dirty witch!! Maybe one of her aids or ANYONE will stab her in the eye with an ice pick. That way, they can't blame guns!! She is in the top 10 list of enemies of the US Constitution!! Maybe we can stick her,pelisibitch,fein**** and reid in a cage with a rabid pack of silverback gorillas..


C'mon, tell us how you really feel! Just joking dude! Write some emails to congress or what. Only so much we can do, and not worth a heart attack. jmho. Peace. I watched the news and would be yelling at the TV, wife would say don't watch, in her broken english, she's from Peru, We know what's going on, but, in my mind and for my sanity, I had to cut back on msm. Not worth an ulcer, or maybe it is!?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Off balance? I wonder if your husband was "off-balance" when he was getting blow jobs from Monica while he banged her with cigars? Bitch, can't keep your man happy, how are you supposed to run a country? Go away already. We're tired of you.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

She needs to worry about keeping her self and husband in balance


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If she was visiting the top of Mt Lennon, I'd be happy if she was off balance.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> She needs to worry about keeping her self and husband in balance


Could she even keep her hips in balance?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

She should not be afforded an audience for something she knows nothing about. I agree with Seneca.... This is Hillar-ius "Bait".


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm sorry but I just can't understand the gun control law thing,,,
Criminals don't care about the laws,,,, Honest hard working Americans do.
Wouldn't we be better off to issue guns to the good guys to protect themselves?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe it is just wishful thinking, but given the recent photos of her and her recent health history, I do not think she will make it to 2016 (at least in a conscious state).


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I'm sorry but I just can't understand the gun control law thing,,,
> Criminals don't care about the laws,,,, Honest hard working Americans do.
> Wouldn't we be better off to issue guns to the good guys to protect themselves?


Well, lets see. If you remove the 4 cities (like Chicago) with the highest form of gun control from the list, we drop to nearly the bottom of the world list for gun violence. Oh wait, here I go confusing the issue with facts. My bad.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> Maybe it is just wishful thinking, but given the recent photos of her and her recent health history, I do not think she will make it to 2016 (at least in a conscious state).


Hopefully she will be dead by then!! She is one of the most worthless pieces of shit in this country!! She was an absolute ****ing nobody 20 yeas ago except her husband got a hummer from a dirty whore and she stood by him!! Now she thinks she is a wonderful politician and is a ****ing candidate for president in a few years. How is that for a bunch of bullshit??!! She stood by her piece of shit husband while he was getting blowjobs and whatever else from his underlings. I guess since she did that she deserves to be the next president in 2016!!!

Maybe her aid or someone else will stab her in the ****ing eyeball and she will die a slow horrible death so the American people wont get ****ed by someone like she let het husband and get away with it!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All of you wonderful Patriots are absolutely "Spot on Correct" in regards to Hilarybeast. 

The sad reality is that we are outnumbered.


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

As the saying goes, "Gun control isn't about guns, it's about control."
Whether it's Hillary or O'Bummer, gun control is part of the statist agenda.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Dems need to learn how to delineate between people who should and the very few people that should not own guns. That is at the crux of this issue. Mentally ill (suicidal/homicidal) people should not have guns, nor should convicted felons. Once they have figured that one out and leave the rest of us alone we will all be better off.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I understand felons shouldn't be allowed to own, have, operate, play with, handle firearms, I feel that since the most recent mass murders have Democrats, then democrats shouldn't be allowed to own, have, operate, play with, handle firearms! I must admit, I don't know about the newest Ft Hood shooter, but... the odds are 50/50.
View attachment 5303


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

But then Diane Feinstein couldn't own her gun.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> in a cage with a rabid pack of silverback gorillas..


Hey now... leave us out of this! I don't want to catch fleas.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> The former secretary of state and potential 2016 Democratic presidential candidate said the idea that anyone can VOTE is not in the "best interest of the vast majority of people."*
> *


*

There ya go, Hillary. I fixed it for you.*


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I agree that gun ownership is out of balance.

The solution is simple: disarm the police.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Two things;
1. I had to read this thread all the way thru one more time because many posts made me smile 
2. I wish Beach Kowboy would stop being so shy and open up a tad bit more and tell us how he feels!!! Go get 'em BK!! ::clapping::


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Just give me time. I don't open up till I get to know someone.. Hopefully pretty soon.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Or even gifts of Patron or a nice bourbon and I will hopefully start to open up..lol


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Damn Prepadoodle. I think we should hold Police accountable and when there is an incident of over reaching authority, excessive force or other 4th amendment violations we should have the offenders head on a lance (metaphorically) and the Chief should immediately step down. Disarming Police may seem like a good idea on paper and I wish the world were such that we did not need a gun. Take my gun and you can have the badge back too.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Or even gifts of Patron or a nice bourbon and I will hopefully start to open up..lol


You sure are a high maintenance kind of guy. :lol:


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Not really, but do like the finer alcohols.. Although I have had my share of rotgut stuff as well..


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I would let Hillary suck me off. I would shoot my wad on her dress and stick my cigar in her while I swatt her big ass and call her Monica oh Monica you dirty whore.
But I think she would like it.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

alterego said:


> I would let Hillary suck me off. I would shoot my wad on her dress and stick my cigar in her while I swatt her big ass and call her Monica oh Monica you dirty whore.
> But I think she would like it.


She hasn't had a cock in her in more than 20 years is my guess. That is why Billy was getting blowjobs from fat interns! She is a bull **** in every sense of the word.. That my friends is why she will win the next election. She will come out as being gay and the liberal cocksuckers no pun intended will consider her a living God.... I mean come on, really. Do you think she is heterosexual???? The American people just LOVE it when someone is gay or a minority. It makes em feel like they are helping them or something.. Our country has gone to shit and I'm not sure we can bring it back...


----------

